# Hope I fit!



## RealMe (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a CT scan tomorrow on my abdomen, I hope my hips fit in the machine! :shocked:


----------



## Tad (Feb 17, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## RealMe (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks, Tad! It was a successful trip. I fit.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 18, 2017)

Hope everything went fine with your CT scan.
Happy you fit in OK.
I constantly worry about not fitting in things or places like a stall in a restroom.
I know I'm not the only one that can get in but can't get the door shut once you are in.


----------



## RealMe (Feb 26, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I know I'm not the only one that can get in but can't get the door shut once you are in.



I gave up on that years ago and just go straight to the large stall. I make it quick because I do feel a little guilty using something designed for wheelchairs but I'm so done with narrow stalls. Sit down to discover the toilet paper dispenser is against one leg and the sanitary trash can is against the other leg. No thanks!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 27, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Hope everything went fine with your CT scan.
> Happy you fit in OK.
> I constantly worry about not fitting in things or places like a stall in a restroom.
> I know I'm not the only one that can get in but can't get the door shut once you are in.



Worry About This . . . I have told this story before in these Boards. It has been years ago, I thought about re-telling as a cautionary tale. At work, our office moved to a three story building that had a restroom on each floor. After working there for several years, trotting down the path to the women's we pretty much routine. One red letter day in my life, it was my day again to be clobbered by "fickle hand of fate".

Stoopid girl day. I plopped my fat but on the WALL-MOUNTED TOILET in our ladies room. A short amount of time passed and I heard a crack and breaking sound from my toilet. Then all of us - me, the toilet & its contents plunged to the tile floor. The toilet bowl broke into ceramic shards when it hit the tlled floor, My butt hurt where I ended up on several sharp fragments. My world crumbled as I realized what had happened. By the way, the outswinging door stayed locked.

I was helpless. Other women came into the stall. The first one in was commandered to get my best friend in to help me. She quickly arrived. I told her to make the bathroom "out of order" and to call 911. I could not get up from my distressing perch and I could blood on the floor. I said a silent thanks that I had flushed before this cheap toilet decided to fall off the wall.

Then I heard the wail of the oncoming fire truck. And the police cars. And the paramedics. (What? No one called the merchant marines or the c0ast guard? How about the local media?) The Director visited the site and his second in command was in tow.) How about letting in the women and keeping the guys out in the hall? . . . No can do!!!

The firemen got there first. The fireguys and a few firegirls quickly put a game plan together. (I started to hope that shooting me was #1 on their list. No such luck!!!) One of the athletic of their outfit, crawled over the top of the stall and dropped down inside with me. He unlocked the door and let the other professionals inside. The men helped free me from the shards and had me roll onto a fire blanket. The they all got hold of the blanket and lifted me onto a gurney that had been lowered to inches above the floor.

They started to take the "party" outside to the paramedic's van. Before we went outside, I made them put a sheet over my head - I did not want to see my face on the news or in the paper. The fire people and the paramedics where all courteous and very professional towards me. I cannot thank them enough for that. The ambulance took me to the ER of my choice to have the cuts on my butt taken care of.

*That day, I learned a valuable lesson - never again will this girl sit on a wall mounted toilet. If there is nothing else available, I won't put my full weight on the little pieces of s&$%t.*

On more quick ending - a week or so later, I took a large box of muffins to the fire department and one to the paramedics work site. And I thanked them both for being so nice to me and for their professional acts that day.


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh wow what an ordeal! That sounds HORRIBLE!

Here I thought a particularly tight stall made of old splintery barnwood and rusty corrugated iron at a steakhouse was bad!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 1, 2022)

At 1.94 metre and 140 kilograms the fear of not fitting is often an issue. Your are not alone.


----------

